# Littleone

## Repka012

,      ,       .
    .

 ,  !   !  :6: 
   .

----------


## Repka012

.   .,  2013,  ,   
  : http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=arosj-4ejb http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=arosj-4kuv
  "  ": http://bryansk.opekaweb.ru/children....=view&id=11327 http://bryansk.opekaweb.ru/children....=view&id=11345


 :

----------


## Iskra!

. - . 2008
  .   .
http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=ahuuu-d09j
http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=ahuuu-ctxz

----------


## Repka012

* .   .,  2004*,  .,         .,  2000
  : http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=dceav-1w51p http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=dceav-1vyq5 http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=dceav-1vsel
   "  ":  http://changeonelife.ru/videopasspor...nskaya-oblast/ 









> 18.09.2014        .,     ,      .





> 22.09.2014 ,      ,    ,        ,       , .
>       ,      ,       ,      ,     .     ,    .           ,    .     ,    .    ,     .

----------


## Repka012

.   .,  2008,  , 
  : http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=7x5ci-yffg http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=7x5ci-y93w

----------


## Repka012

.   .,  2008,  ., 
  : http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=bpeg1-71cp http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=bpeg1-77o9

----------


## Repka012

.   .,  2009,  ., 

  : http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=be5vm-orrf http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=be5vm-oy2z
   "  ":  http://lipetsk.opekaweb.ru/children....d=view&id=5844 http://lipetsk.opekaweb.ru/children....d=view&id=5845

   : ** http://lpgzt.ru/aticle/57223.htm
 : http://lpgzt.ru/aticle/42394.htm, http://lpgzt.ru/aticle/48589.htm

  :


  2012:

----------


## Repka012

.

 .   .,  2007,  ., 
  : http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=btm59-11riz http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=btm59-11l7f
   "  ": http://changeonelife.ru/videopasspor...mskaya-oblast/

----------


## Repka012

.   .,  2003,  ,  

  : http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=97i3o-yyey http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=97i3o-z4qi
   : http://deti.krao.ru/cd-full.php?id=13373 http://deti.krao.ru/cd-full.php?id=13375
   :  http://opeka24.ru/anketi/malchiki/pa..._2401820_.html http://opeka24.ru/anketi/malchiki/ni..._2401818_.html
   : http://deti.krao.ru/fq-topic.php


**  ,  .       ,       .     ,          .     :   ,        .    -     ,    ,     . 

** ,  .       ,      .   ,      ,    - .          . ,    .        , .
"  ".

----------


## 7891

?
*   . ( 2007)*
 - , , 
 - , 
 - , 
http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=7zyih-10cxw
http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=7zyih-10j9g

----------

